# Half Free?



## Jeremy217 (9 mo ago)

I found six of these mushrooms today. They look half free to me. I don't see any white pith that would make me think Verpa. Do these look half free to you?


----------



## r0ck3m333 (11 mo ago)

Yep good job😄 look for yellows in the same area. Probably an elm tree.


----------



## Jeremy217 (9 mo ago)

Thanks.  We did find some yellows nearby.


----------

